# Rate the villager above you!



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 23, 2013)

There are few of these around so I thought I'd start one. Just post a picture of your favourite villager and also rate the one above yours!


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 23, 2013)

I like them. 9/10



I feel like I'm the only one that likes Charlise.


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 23, 2013)

I like this little piggy! 7/10!
http://static2.wikia.nocookie.net/_...b/b7/-Wolfgang_-_Animal_Crossing_New_Leaf.png
Wolfgang ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol oops. I kind of like Charlise 5/10
http://static2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130708030230/animalcrossing/images/b/b7/-Wolfgang_-_Animal_Crossing_New_Leaf.png
Wolfgang! ^_^


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 23, 2013)

Wolfgang is nothing special if you ask me. 3/5.

View attachment 21798
GASTON!


----------



## Souji (Dec 23, 2013)

Gaston is great  7/10





I feel like I'm only one who likes Cube ;u;


----------



## Hound00med (Dec 23, 2013)

Cube's awesome, but Boomer's much better.. 6/10






Sydney!


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 23, 2013)

ignore this post


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 23, 2013)

Sydney is cute! 8/10





Kidd!


----------



## JaeJae (Dec 23, 2013)

Kidd! love this cute goat 8/10



Aurora baby


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 23, 2013)

AURORA! Miss you~ 9.5/10

It's Pinky!


----------



## Miggi (Dec 23, 2013)

Don't like her that much, 2/10





STITCHES! He isn't currently in my town, but my old Stitches from my old town is in my cousins village and he's leaving on 26st Dec.


----------



## Chiantye (Dec 23, 2013)

10/10 Stitches is adorable!

Kiki the adorable cat!She remind me of the black cat from studio Ghibli's Kiki's delivery service.


----------



## 17eddyd (Dec 23, 2013)

^Kiki is okay but i prefer kabuki, 8/10^



My favorite, Pierce


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 23, 2013)

Ehh 4/10 he iiiiiight





Rosie has always been my all time favorite. <3 One of the first villagers I ever had in AC ever (back on WW) and I just fell in love with her. She's so sweet & cute :3


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 23, 2013)

She's cute, but she's not really that memorable imo. 7/10




Dizzy the Elephant!


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 23, 2013)

Dizzyyyyy omigosh I remember him from my very first town ever (Dallas). He's a q-tayyy. 10/10! <3





Miss Dierdre here is the first female deer villager I had (apparently Zelli wasnt a goat, he was a deer aswell.
<3


----------



## Julum (Dec 23, 2013)

2/10 I probably won't even bother to remember her name.

Victoria




I don't have her in my town, but I have her in my CF town. (Although, I modded her name and texture files to turn her into Epona from Zelda.)


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 23, 2013)

10/10 I love Victoria <3
She was in either my WW or GC town. Can't remember. Probably both, actually x)




<3 My current favorite male kitty


----------



## Tentacles (Dec 23, 2013)

10/10 He's really cute, definitely one of the best cats imo.






Muffy <3


----------



## PotatoHype (Dec 23, 2013)

3/10 Sozzz, not my taste. </3






My favorite, Chief. <3​


----------



## Cascade (Dec 23, 2013)

9/10 Muffy is cute c:







Lolly <3


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 23, 2013)

9/10 cutee c:



Molly ^_^


----------



## xxLollyxx (Dec 23, 2013)

8/10 Molly's pretty cute



Mtzi <3


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 23, 2013)

8/10 Such a cute kitty! Plus, when I saw her in the igloo, it was like she was wearing a parka! <3




Genji the Rabbit!


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 23, 2013)

0/10
My least favorite rabbit.

Patty the cow <3


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 23, 2013)

Cute, but not my favorite. 6.5/10.


Kidd the Goat.

haha i just realized i posted kidd a second time since someone posted him first

//stealer


----------



## Byngo (Dec 23, 2013)

7.5/10


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 23, 2013)

My favorite goat! 10/10! <3

Fang the wolf.


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 23, 2013)

He's my sister's favourite wolf! But not mine! 8/10




It's Flora, the flamingo with no eyelashes~


----------



## Byngo (Dec 23, 2013)

OMG LOVE 10/10


----------



## Cascade (Dec 23, 2013)

Erik is fine c: 8/10

Lolly again


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 23, 2013)

10/10 she's a QT

Tabby the cat


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 23, 2013)

She's got the Garfield colours, and an awesome smile! 9/10




Give it up for Agent S!


----------



## PotatoHype (Dec 23, 2013)

8/10 Kewl.~






Freeeeyaa! <3​


----------



## Chiantye (Dec 23, 2013)

8/10 Love the wolves,but I prefer Whitney to be honest!c:


Julian!My all time favorite villager and the villager who always seems to want to leave me. </3


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 23, 2013)

Julian! He's a beautiful, blue unicorn! 8/10




Tipper, the Moo Cow!


----------



## MacH (Dec 23, 2013)

Tipper's quite cute, and she has a nice, normal colour scheme/design (which I tend to like, since I'm boring 'n all. ). I'd have to say there are other snooties I'd probably prefer, but she is definitely one of the more tolerable ones (the animals with excessive makeup tend to creep me out a little, haha). 

I'll give 'er a 7.5/10, since she's pretty cute as far as snooty characters go -- but I think there are others I probably like better. ~ I don't think I've ever had Tipper in any of my villages. 



Always curious about peoples's opinions on Katt, since most seem to either love her or hate her. I think she's rather charming, myself. :>


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 23, 2013)

Nobody wants to rate Katt? Okay.
My friend had Katt, and she scared the daylights out of me (almost as much as Annalisa)
HOWEVER... eventually I got used to her. She seems pretty cool. But my friend gave Katt the boot.
My score? *6/10*




Give it up for *Curt*is E. Bear. The courtesy bear!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 24, 2013)

Feel like doing this again : D

9/10 for curtis






wittle blairly squireel


----------



## Laudine (Dec 24, 2013)

Ahh so cute! I've never seen her before o.o 9/10

Was debating to put either Fang or her, but...




Felicity is the cutest cat ever for me <3


----------



## AlpacaCrackers (Dec 24, 2013)

10/10 I love Felicity. Her and Rudy are my favorite cats ^^




Benjamin <3


----------



## xTurnip (Dec 24, 2013)

Benjamin is cute!  

6/10

Coco! I hope she becomes one of my villagers!


----------



## GriffinMaverick (Dec 24, 2013)

Coco gives me nightmares, daily. 3/10

 Kyle, I hardly had you for a week before you moved out. But you were epic.


----------



## UchiCherry (Dec 24, 2013)

6/10, I like him but I don't love him 





Francine, I had trouble choosing between her, Chrissy and Peanut


----------



## Megan. (Dec 24, 2013)

Not keen on Francine 5/10

Beau!


----------



## Chiantye (Dec 24, 2013)

10/10 Beau is one one of my favorite lazies and I will *never* let him leave my town!

Marshal the cute little Marshmallow squirrel!


----------



## UchiCherry (Dec 24, 2013)

10/10 - One of my favourite villagers, not my 1# favourite but I will never let him leave



Chrissy, my other 1# fav villager


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Dec 24, 2013)

7/10 - Don't mind her!

The one, the only... Vladimir!!


----------



## Mao (Dec 24, 2013)

8/10 I have Chrissy and she's a QT <3 

Ninja'd xD For Vladimar 5/10 She looks a bit scary haha 




Art was not by me, credit to justduet <3 Oh btw it's Zucker


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 24, 2013)

Aw, 9/10 for Zucker.




Am I the only one that likes this sweet cat? :3


----------



## Chiantye (Dec 24, 2013)

0/10 I really don't like Monique.I don't like Gloria or Tiffany either who resemble her in some way!Sorry, ;u;

Anyone else love this cute little wolf,Lobo, as much as I do?


----------



## Souji (Dec 24, 2013)

9/10 Lobo is nice! He's in my gf's town so I see him very often.





Ribbot!


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 24, 2013)

I'd say about 6/10 for Ribbot.
Also, I can understand the dislike for Monique, she isn't exactly aesthetically pleasing. But she's super sweet.


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 24, 2013)

Ankha is beautiful. 8/10

View attachment 21947
SAVANNAH! <3


----------



## UchiCherry (Dec 24, 2013)

9/10 - My best friend in WW 


Peanut - haven't drawn a picture of her this time


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 24, 2013)

Aww, Peanuttttttt! Such a cutiepie! Considering that almost half of Finch is entirely made of squirrels...
*9/10!*




How about Twiggy? (Are you a boy, or a girl?)


----------



## Byngo (Dec 24, 2013)

Meh 6/10


----------



## brooklyn9 (Dec 24, 2013)

Alright, 5/10


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 24, 2013)

brooklyn9 said:


> Alright, 5/10
> View attachment 21994



Chester scares me. 4/10



Flurry


----------



## Tentacles (Dec 24, 2013)

10/10 Flurry is one of my favorite villagers!






Merengue


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 24, 2013)

Tentacles said:


> 10/10 Flurry is one of my favorite villagers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10/10 I love Merengue.


----------



## JoshuaHisbert (Dec 24, 2013)

10/10 Nan is so sweet <3




Not my favorite, but she's on of my favorites  PHOEBE!


----------



## Julum (Dec 24, 2013)

5/10 Never met her, so I can't form an opinion.




Coco! Probably my favorite female rabbit.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 24, 2013)

8/10


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 24, 2013)

I love her colour palette, and she seems like a really cool snooty!
*8/10!*




*Hippeux* the hippo. I pray that this will not be the death of this thread.


----------



## Gummysaur (Dec 25, 2013)

-500/10


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 25, 2013)

7/10 for Erik. Not a favourite but I like him.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 25, 2013)

6/10 - She's okay, not a fan of anteaters but she's a tolerable one.


----------



## Kahzel (Dec 25, 2013)

9/10

A true, true bro. He's a true gangsta as well.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Dec 25, 2013)

*9/10* - I'm probably one of the few that adores Coach.


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 25, 2013)

6/10. He's ok. Not one of my favs though.


My sweet baby!


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 25, 2013)

I'd say about 8/10 for Filbert. He's cute!


----------



## Dembonez19 (Dec 25, 2013)

*7/10* - Not my favorite, but he's likable! Oui oui!


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 25, 2013)

Ahhhhh! My very first neighbour everrrr! *10/10!*




*Poncho*! One of the three first villagers, and best friends with my Walker in Wild World!


----------



## Nim (Dec 25, 2013)

10/10! I remember he was in my friend's WW town and I was so jealous!

Bones!     (Not sure if the picture pasted...)


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 25, 2013)

It didn't and 4/10 - Looks lame but okay at the same time.



Eugene, the very cool Koala. Love that guy.


----------



## UchiCherry (Dec 25, 2013)

7/10 - awesome koala 



Cherry, where my username comes from: Uchi Cherry


----------



## Byngo (Dec 25, 2013)

9/10

I don't feel like posting a pic but Katt


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 26, 2013)

*6/10* for Katt the Cat. 




Let's try *Whitney*, the super posh wolf! Never seen her in New Leaf actually.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 26, 2013)

8/10


----------



## B e t h a n y (Dec 26, 2013)

Apple = 8/10
What a cutie xD

I don't feel like posting a pic coz I'm sick but *KATT*


----------



## lilyandemrys (Dec 26, 2013)

Katt is a bit weird... I'd go for 4/10 because she's kind of annoying...

Stiches! 

Unfortunately I can't post a picture.

Sorry!


----------



## lilyandemrys (Dec 26, 2013)

Katt is a bit weird... I'd go for 4/10 because she's kind of annoying...

Stiches! 

Unfortunately I can't post a picture.

Sorry!


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 26, 2013)

Stitches 9/10


----------



## Yui Z (Dec 26, 2013)

Julian 4/10 I think he's overrated and he creeps me out (I thought he was a girl in my town) x3

Peanut <3


----------



## fl0ra (Dec 26, 2013)

never had her, but she's so cute! pink is my favorite color too! 8/10!

o'hare? one of my favorite rabbits, miss him to pieces! </3


----------



## Julum (Dec 26, 2013)

4/10
I had him in my town, I didn't like him very much. I wasn't sad to see him go.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 26, 2013)

Ugh 4/10

Hamlet


----------



## Hound00med (Dec 26, 2013)

Hamlet's a 4/10






Eugene!


----------



## Dembonez19 (Dec 26, 2013)

9/10 - One of the best smugs for sure.


----------



## irisubunny (Dec 26, 2013)

rizzo was the bane of my existence in my last town so 3/10


----------



## reyy (Dec 26, 2013)

10/10

Sydney
[personally i hate her]


----------



## Megan. (Dec 26, 2013)

Sydney is pretty cute, I've never had her before though. c:





Bam!


----------



## Byngo (Dec 26, 2013)

Grumpy Cat said:


> Sydney [personally i hate her]



You are the devil.

Bam: 9/10 c:

Hmm... How about Mint.


----------



## :: Ahri :: (Dec 26, 2013)

Mint - 8/10. She was one of my best friends in both WW and CF!

Image (c) justduet, not mine.


----------



## alicooper (Dec 26, 2013)

9/10 cutie character but havent been impressed with his personality yet~ love that art though 11/10 for that

penelope?


----------



## Candy83 (Dec 26, 2013)

_*Penelope:*_ 05/10


***


*Scoot* (who you see in my current avatar)?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 26, 2013)

I really like ducks! 8/10






Mallary <3


----------



## Arkay (Dec 27, 2013)

4/10 ducks aren't really my thing.

Bob?


----------



## Snowtyke (Dec 27, 2013)

7/10, he looks cool.


----------



## Pixlplume (Jan 24, 2014)

Revive from the deaddddd  (idk if this is the right area for this particular thread)
8/10 <3


----------



## feminist (Jan 24, 2014)

8/10 for kiki, but really mostly because she's based on Kiki's Delivery Service~



Fuschia, badass deer


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 24, 2014)

6/10 She isn't terrible but don't really like her much



Static the sexy squishy squirrel


----------



## Gummysaur (Jan 24, 2014)

7/10, Cute but I don't have any connection toward him.

http://static1.wikia.nocookie.net/_...ossing/images/a/a1/Pippy_NewLeaf_Official.png

^ link because the image is too big :c


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2014)

10/10 for a lot of reasons


View attachment 25078


----------



## momayo (Jan 24, 2014)

9/10, good mustache, great friend. Also a very unique and memorable villager.





Eunice!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2014)

6/10.. cute sheep nothing special i guess. 

[video]http://static3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20090221103541/animalcrossing/images/a/af/Roscoe.gif[/video]


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Jan 24, 2014)

She's adorable! 9/10! But I more prefer other type of sheep =x

Here mine:


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2014)

8/10, cute bunnnn <3
View attachment 25102


----------



## gingerbread (Jan 24, 2014)

8/10 kinda cute.. tiny bit freaky ono''

Cutie Erik:


not my art, art belongs to this girl


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2014)

100000000235249346/10

awesomest villager ever

View attachment 25104


----------



## canadasquare (Jan 24, 2014)

9/10


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 24, 2014)

Um, 2/10


----------



## feminist (Jan 24, 2014)

5/10, I don't like the penguins too much...



Merry!!
(I had to use a City Folk picture because the New Leaf one was too big to upload)


----------



## UchiCherry (Jan 24, 2014)

10/10 I love Merry


Beau


----------



## feminist (Jan 24, 2014)

7/10 he's pretty cute, but not my favorite deer villager


Flora!! the lovely flamingo cutie~


----------



## Mary (Jan 24, 2014)

10/10
Love her to death.

Flurry?


----------



## feminist (Jan 24, 2014)

10/10, she's such a cutie!!


Tia, the elephant who is literally a teapot

(I'm posting a lot on this thread today...)


----------



## Syd (Jan 25, 2014)

6/10 i dont drink tea D:




Gladys the normal ostrich


----------



## radical6 (Jan 25, 2014)

7/10
View attachment 25155
give her a 10/10 or youre dead to me
dang its been forever since i posted in the ac section


----------



## Syd (Jan 25, 2014)

9/10 P:





Freckles


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Jan 25, 2014)

6/10! I like Molly better, we share the same birthday :3

i would post eugene but *2 people* already posted him so..




Willow!


----------



## Syd (Jan 25, 2014)

8.7/10 cutie
Victoria the horse?


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Jan 25, 2014)

8/10! Reminds me of my villager, Annalise!
i'm going to post eugene when this thread reaches 14 pages+ ..




My former villager (that literally I cried over) T-Bone!


----------



## Syd (Jan 25, 2014)

10/10 have him right now C:
Daisy the dog


----------



## Hot (Jan 25, 2014)

7/10 I have her in my cycling town; She looks really plain to me. .

Zell the deer? Looks like he wasn't mentioned yet.




Drawn by Lilibz.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Jan 25, 2014)

8.5/10 wow what a cute

Not sure if someone else posted him but..




Snake! _the one camper that decided to show up when i had 10 villagers.._


----------



## DaintyC (Jan 25, 2014)

9/10 to Snake! Cause I LOVE Metal Gear but never had Snake in my town so not a perfect 10.

How about...


CHESTER the Lazy Hungry Panda Cub!!! SOOO CUTE!!! Current favorite.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Jan 25, 2014)

9/10! Panda bears are cute! And I grew a liking to him before I got NL.




Walt the Kangaroo! with the awesome battlescar!


----------



## vintage-rabbit (Jan 25, 2014)

7/10!! i like kangaroos!!

how about a picture i drew of,,, tia the normal elephant villager!!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Jan 25, 2014)

8/10! I don't like tea, but dang, she's adorable!
Also, nice drawing!




Poppy the normal squirrel!
she's cute, but I'm going to give her to my friend once she mentions moving.


----------



## Improv (Jan 25, 2014)

6/10

Not a fan of squirrels D:
View attachment 25228
Lolly the normal kitty!


----------



## cyclone993 (Jan 25, 2014)

7/10
Cute but not someone I'd care for in my town


Apollo the cranky Eagle


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Jan 25, 2014)

8.5/10 pretty awesome  

My current favourite villager in my town...

CHADDER!


----------



## Mary (Jan 25, 2014)

7/10. Cheeeeeese.

How about Pecan?


----------



## Yen Quest (Jan 25, 2014)

7/10
Pretty and cute at the same time. Appearance somewhat matches what I know and experienced with Snooty personality.

Next up: 
Snake


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Jan 25, 2014)

9/10! Lost 1 point because he was a camper when I had 10 villagers..




Page 14 has been reached! EUGENE!


----------



## Hound00med (Jan 25, 2014)

Wow, you were gonna post the villager I was gonna post 

10/10 .. My favourite villager of all time, I adore him, from the day I first saw him in art.. He's amazing, am so happy I have him <3

Well let's goooo..

*Boomer!*


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Jan 25, 2014)

8/10, human! He's one of my favourite penguins.
also, didn't you already post eugene? busteddd




Kabuki! that's the best picture i can get of him The Tier 2 animal I got by accident!


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jan 25, 2014)

9/10
Had him in the original, and was so glad to get him once again

Mira


----------



## Mary (Jan 25, 2014)

5/10. Sailor V.

Bunnie? (on mobile, no pics.)


----------



## Syd (Jan 25, 2014)

9/10 i have the plushie
Biskit the lazy dog


----------



## Hound00med (Jan 25, 2014)

Boring.. 5/10







Phil!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Jan 25, 2014)

6/10, S'cool, but never heard of him.




First smug villager to move in _and_ to move out, Shep!


----------



## Mollypop (Jan 25, 2014)

8/10 - I love dog villagers! :]






Nate! He's a lazy bear and a big sweetie!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Jan 25, 2014)

10/10! He was one of my starting villagers! I lost him due to a TT accident though.. I really liked him because he was the only villager that never asked to move.
I cried when he left, like how I cried when T-Bone left. Haa..




My friend's fav villager, Bree!


----------



## Akina (Jan 25, 2014)

Bree gets 5/5. I don't normally like mouse-villagers, but she seems cute enough. I never had her in my town though, and I don't know what personality she's got? Perhaps normal, she looks like a normal! And I do love normals. So 5/5!






Deirdre, my current favorite c:


----------



## Cory (Jan 25, 2014)

8/10 looks nice.

How about this cutie. (Deli)


----------



## saehanfox (Jan 25, 2014)

4/10, not a fan of monkeys
Vladimir the Russian bear


----------



## Syd (Jan 25, 2014)

3/10 not my fav
Agent S. the peppy squirrel?


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 25, 2014)

8/10 I had her in my City Folk town  
Roscoe the cranky horse?


----------



## Lauren (Jan 25, 2014)

He looks like a stallion! I find him scary though! 6/10
Peanut the amazing squirrel!


----------



## feminist (Jan 25, 2014)

7/10 meh I'm not a huge fan of Peanut, she's alright though


Katt


----------



## momayo (Jan 25, 2014)

8/10 I never had her in my village, but she has a very charming smile.





Cole the bunny!


----------



## Pixlplume (Jan 25, 2014)

7/10 He's a cute bunny, but the blue eyes are somewhat menacing looking...

Savannah the Zebra! It's her birthday today~ (01/25)


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Jan 26, 2014)

Happy birthday, Savannah! I was going to say 7/10, but she gets a birthday point. 8/10!




The first villager to ever move into my town, Mac the Jock!


----------



## Halycon (Jan 31, 2014)

5/10 - Don't know what to think about him.

I know everyone here knows Marshal. So rate him! :3


----------



## ayeeprill (Jan 31, 2014)

Halycon said:


> 5/10 - Don't know what to think about him.
> 
> I know everyone here knows Marshal. So rate him! :3



6/10. He's overrated as heck but FAR from the worst villager ever.


Next person gets to rate....Renee the Uchi Rhino!


----------



## feminist (Jan 31, 2014)

9/10 she's hardcore

[here's the picture it's too big]
Lobo the cranky wolf~


----------



## Farobi (Jan 31, 2014)

8/10~!

Francine the Snooty Rabbit.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 31, 2014)

8/10 She's okay..
http://static4.wikia.nocookie.net/_...ges/b/bf/-Kiki_-_Animal_Crossing_New_Leaf.png
Kiki!


----------



## Farobi (Jan 31, 2014)

8/10 - BFF in WW <3

Avery


----------



## Cariad (Jan 31, 2014)

5/10
Not too keen on geese

Lily the frog, can't get pic tho


----------



## Pixlplume (Feb 27, 2014)

Lily is so cute~ 9/10

Brought this back, because...




It's Rosie's birthday!


----------



## SliceAndDice (Feb 27, 2014)

8/10

Not my favorite but very sweet.

Too lazy to search for a picture: ~ *Colton* ~


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Feb 27, 2014)

7/10

Soo...Much...Yaoi... of him and Julian...

Moose! I really like this scrappy little guy, not my favorite but I still like him.


----------



## Hound00med (Feb 27, 2014)

2/10.. Completely inferior to Rod.. Disgraceful villager, I despise him..

As for me, it's gotta be Poppy!


----------



## JellyBeans (Feb 27, 2014)

Poppy! 9/10

Can't be bothered to find a pic but...
Ozzie!


----------



## Cory (Feb 27, 2014)

7/10 
He's pretty cool.




How about Chief?


----------



## Rasumii (Feb 27, 2014)

I love Chief! Not one of my favorites but he is pretty memorable. 7.5/10

Gotta be Kyle for me!


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Feb 27, 2014)

9/10

Hes pretty cool

I think Shari is adorable


----------



## Cascade (Feb 27, 2014)

6/10 for Shari  I hate monkeys overall






It's Chrissy time!


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Feb 27, 2014)

7/10

I don't think shes really a bunny >_>

Bree is too cute


----------



## LeilaChan (Feb 27, 2014)

NekoSuke said:


> 7/10
> 
> I don't think shes really a bunny >_>
> 
> Bree is too cute



Aw Bree 8/10
My villager is Diana!


----------



## SliceAndDice (Feb 27, 2014)

I like Diana. 7/10!

My next villager is *Katt!*


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Feb 27, 2014)

Like her more then most  7.5/10

THE MOST UNDERATED JOCK ON THE FACE OF THIS UNIVERSE X_x 

RORY <3


----------



## Yugi Moto (Feb 27, 2014)

2/10 

His face scares me and I'm not a fan of lions in this game



My dear poncho


----------



## SliceAndDice (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm not too big a fan, sorry.  5/10

How about *Diva* the weird purple frog?


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Feb 27, 2014)

Aha... 3/10 *shudder*

Kittycat!!


----------



## Neriifur (Feb 27, 2014)

10/10 She's my best friend in my game.


----------



## Yugi Moto (Feb 27, 2014)

9/10

Do I really need to say anything I mean it's flippin fauna! Beautiful, graceful, majestic, adorable, cute, sweet etc... The only reason for the 9 is I haven't had much experience with her in game yet




How about Pompom?


----------



## meo (Feb 27, 2014)

I'd say 5/10...I don't really like her or not like her. Just neutral. 



Zucker <3.


----------



## Yugi Moto (Feb 27, 2014)

just fyi too many ppl are posting at once and no one is actually rating the villager above them...


----------



## SliceAndDice (Feb 27, 2014)

Zucker is cute. 8/10 



This guy.


----------



## Kit (Feb 27, 2014)

4/10 (not a huge hamster fan  )


----------



## MannyK (Feb 27, 2014)

COCO IS A 5,000,000 OUT OF 10!!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE HER!!!!!
I love Egbert!


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 27, 2014)

6/10.. Meh


----------



## Yugi Moto (Feb 27, 2014)

1/10

I'm sry but that haircut is just plain awful.


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 27, 2014)

Hmmm.... 5.3/10. She shares my birthday, but, I don't like the koalas.


----------



## brooklyn9 (Feb 27, 2014)

4/10.


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Feb 27, 2014)

8/10 he looks cool plus he's an Otaku otaku.

How about Rooney he seems cool.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 27, 2014)

9/10! I really like the male kangaroos better than the females, but I really prefer Walt.

Drago!


----------



## kkate (Feb 27, 2014)

He seems cool 7/10

Beau


----------



## Toraojou (Feb 27, 2014)

10/10 for Beau! He's such an adorable little Deer! 


So...Rolf! I haven't seen him posted and he's my absolute favorite villager! I LOVE white tigers! <3


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Feb 27, 2014)

7/10

He seems pretty cool.

How about that wise old war vet Lionel?


----------



## Lurrdoc (Feb 27, 2014)

8/10 for Lionel. He's got a fancy house, wears a military outfit and has one sweet mustache. 

Roscoe.


----------



## Cascade (Feb 27, 2014)

8/10 for Roscoe.


----------



## Gummysaur (Feb 27, 2014)

Maple! One of my old dreamies and super cute <3 8/10

Gala?


----------



## Goth (Feb 27, 2014)

gala 5/10 dont dislike her but dont like her either

julian?


----------



## Sir Takoya (Feb 27, 2014)

10/10 sparkle Queen!

Zucker


----------



## Pixlplume (Feb 27, 2014)

10/10, Zucker's so cute and makes me hungry. Gimme!


How about Roald? Courtesy of MadameWario.


----------



## Becca617 (Feb 27, 2014)

Etinceru said:


> 10/10, Zucker's so cute and makes me hungry. Gimme!
> View attachment 29915
> How about Roald? Courtesy of MadameWario.



 But he's cute, so I'd say like a 8/10. 

Marshal? </3


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 27, 2014)

10/10, Marshal's adorable and one of my Dreamies.

Rosie?


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Feb 27, 2014)

9/10 Shes adorable

How the most timid and docile bird of prey ever Celia?


----------



## PlasmaPower (Dec 31, 2014)

7.5/10 She's nice to have for your normal villager.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 31, 2014)

5/10
I've never seen him in game so I really can't say. ^_^

Velma?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Dec 31, 2014)

7/10, I love the goats but not my favorite of the goats.

View attachment 78972

Kyle is my favorite!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 31, 2014)

7/10 He's chill...

My bae, Annalise.


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Dec 31, 2014)

Meh, 6/10.

My man, Wolfgang.


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 31, 2014)

7/10

My sweet baby Filbert!!! luv him!!!
Photo courtesy of my pal Yookey


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 31, 2014)

9/10!

Mint


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 31, 2014)

8/10

Blarie?


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Dec 31, 2014)

7/10. She's very cute, but her looks don't really match her personality to be honest.

Ken?


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 31, 2014)

That's pretty much my opinion on her as well, they really need to change her into a normal or peppy by now.

9/10
Underated.

Bree?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 31, 2014)

6/10 mouses arent ma thingg

My bae elmer (in my sig)


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 31, 2014)

8/10

I miss that dumb horse. ; ^ ;

Colton?


----------



## Hype (Dec 31, 2014)

5/10
Rudy?


----------



## crossinganimal (Dec 31, 2014)

5/10 I used to think Rudy was a girl..
Chow!


----------



## Athros (Dec 31, 2014)

4/10

Bluebear?


----------



## chuchoo (Dec 31, 2014)

5/10 he looks kinda cute but I wouldn't want him as a villager

Rocket?


----------



## Athros (Dec 31, 2014)

6/10

Big top?


----------



## al-tirah (Dec 31, 2014)

7/10 for Big Top

View attachment 79016


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 31, 2014)

Awww 9/10

The sparkling Skye


----------



## catrina (Dec 31, 2014)

6/10 !

Punchy


----------



## fashions (Dec 31, 2014)

6/10 for Punchy






Colton!


----------



## dearjohnnie (Dec 31, 2014)

Erm, I don't like horses 1/10 Sorry 


Mitzi


----------



## chuchoo (Dec 31, 2014)

8/10 one of my favourite villagers

Pietro?


----------



## Bassy (Dec 31, 2014)

7/10 Clowns... you either love them or they scare you to death! They kinda do both for me. 


*Bud!*​


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Dec 31, 2014)

8/10 for me ?･ᴗ･`

I'm not sure if this one has been done, but rate Molly the duck!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 31, 2014)

A bit average for me. A 6/10.

Marcel? (And its his birthday today too)


----------



## AidenTheGamer (Dec 31, 2014)

7/10
Bob (New Year Baby)


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 31, 2014)

AidenNook said:


> 7/10
> Bob (New Year Baby)



10/10 because i too am a New Year's Baby.
Chevre the Normal Goat


----------



## asiiva (Dec 31, 2014)

8/10 

Katt


----------



## Biskit11 (Dec 31, 2014)

3/10 not a fan of Katt

Biskit!


----------



## hulaburger (Dec 31, 2014)

8/10
I like him.


Hazel


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 31, 2014)

8/10

Papi?


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 31, 2014)

7/10 
He's cute but I can't get over the fact that his house plays KK Hypno. :L

Francine?


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 31, 2014)

8/10
Why Francine, why did you move away from my town? ; ^ ; You and Chrissy were so perfect together... 

Rudy?


----------



## TheOneCherry (Dec 31, 2014)

10/10

Rosie!


----------



## charade501 (Dec 31, 2014)

8/10 Rosie's nice. 

Jambette :/


----------



## TheOneCherry (Dec 31, 2014)

0/10

Ankha


----------



## nekosync (Dec 31, 2014)

8/10


----------



## TheOneCherry (Dec 31, 2014)

9/10

#CountryStyle

Coco


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 31, 2014)

5/10 Coco kinda creeps me out

Muffy the Uchi Sheep


----------



## TheOneCherry (Dec 31, 2014)

1/10

She looks like a evil scary clown, even worse then pietro.

Shari


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 31, 2014)

TheOneCherry said:


> 1/10
> 
> She looks like a evil scary clown, even worse then pietro.
> 
> Shari



Aww i think they're both really cute :/

6/10 not a big fan of monkeys but she was hilarious in chuggaaconroy's lp

Molly the Normal Duck


----------



## TheOneCherry (Dec 31, 2014)

daniduckyface said:


> Aww i think they're both really cute :/
> 
> 6/10 not a big fan of monkeys but she was hilarious in chuggaaconroy's lp
> 
> Molly the Normal Duck



5/10 too overrated

Agnes


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 31, 2014)

TheOneCherry said:


> 5/10 too overrated
> 
> Agnes



not really if you look at villagers like Marshal/Julian

5/10 not a fan of pigs but she's one of the cuter ones

Aurora the Normal Penguin


----------



## Camillion (Dec 31, 2014)

9/10 she's a qt!

Tammy? (The bear, not monkey!)


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 31, 2014)

7/10

sterling


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 31, 2014)

Ninja_Fridge said:


> 7/10
> 
> sterling



8/10 he's cool looking/underrated imo C: tempted to pick him up for my second town

Rudy the Jock Cat


----------



## TheOneCherry (Dec 31, 2014)

10/10

Cherry


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 31, 2014)

10/10

Jambette


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 31, 2014)

7/10
Ignoring her looks, I love Normals.

Emerald?


----------



## PlasmaPower (Dec 31, 2014)

6/10 Not enough green - IGN

Margie?


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 31, 2014)

10/10
Why is she Tier 4?
Can somebody explain that to me?

Robin?


----------



## hulaburger (Dec 31, 2014)

1/10 
I don't like birds 


Lily


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 31, 2014)

hulaburger said:


> 1/10
> I don't like birds
> 
> 
> Lily



9/10 she is so cute one of my favorite frogs

Punchy the lazy cat c:


----------



## hulaburger (Dec 31, 2014)

daniduckyface said:


> 9/10 she is so cute one of my favorite frogs
> 
> Punchy the lazy cat c:



9/10 he's my buddy


----------



## PlasmaPower (Dec 31, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> Margie gets a 10/10
> Why is she Tier 4?
> Can somebody explain that to me?



I think that Margie is underrated, like despite being in the movie and the reveal trailer for Smash 4, she gets bottom tier.

Knox?


----------

